# Drivers for Macbook on Windows Vista



## macbook

I installed windows vista on my machine, I was able to find most drivers for it, however, the audio driver I found from the intel website doesn't support the onboard speakers... anyone have an idea where to get the propper audio drivers for the macbook? or any other fix??


----------



## gozer

can't you use the audio drivers from the XP bootcamp disc that you burned?


----------



## gozer

nevermind, try this

http://downloadfinder.intel.com/scr...All&OSFullName=All+Operating+Systems&lang=eng


----------



## nbr10

Ok those drivers worked...sort of. Audio is coming out of the headphone jack but not out of the speakers on my MacBook Pro. Is there a setting I am missing somewhere?


----------



## gozer

http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=504058&start=15&tstart=0

is where i found that driver :shrug:

i think it was just for the macbook, unless they use the same device for sound which is possible.


----------



## AdamS

Here's instructions on how to get it working (w/ drivers) on the MBP. Should work for the MB, too. 

https://blogs.msdn.com/hans_vb/archive/2006/06/02/614799.aspx


----------



## MissGulch

Do you need an earlier version of Windoze on the drive to install this Vista beta?


----------



## macbook

thanks Gozer ur link was sick!!!! i found the drivers from there  vista fully working now, even though it says two items are still uknown (usb items) but everything seems to work  YESS!!!!! macbook is sweeeeeeeet


----------



## ender78

At least one unknown item will be the iSight. No Windows driver for that one.


----------



## WorldIRC

My Computer found the driver for the iSight...I will test functionality tomorrow.


----------



## gozer

macbook said:


> thanks Gozer ur link was sick!!!! i found the drivers from there  vista fully working now, even though it says two items are still uknown (usb items) but everything seems to work  YESS!!!!! macbook is sweeeeeeeet


no problem. i've been reading the boards lately between my replacement macbooks.

ran across fun stuff.


----------



## macbook

Wow, is it actually working at all?? please let us know, i'd love to get that to work... or any tips to get iSight to work... also looking for a utility to toggle the brightness on the screen.. anyone have any ideas?


----------



## WorldIRC

Tried it this morning...it sees the driver and everything in MSN, but it can't communicate with it. I got everythign else working though including sound.


----------



## macbook

what about the brightness toggle? did u figure that out? and i'm not sure how to access the bluetooth console.... any luck with either?


----------



## WorldIRC

I may try it tonight...I'm gonna manually extract the Bootcamp drivers from the CD and see what happens. My BT mouse works in Windows...


----------



## macbook

Alright cool.. keep us posted  might add u on msn to get the files from u if u get it to work...


----------



## audiodan

Hey, I know this isn't the place to post this, but where can I get drivers for the pen on this Gateway Convertible PC? I searched all over, but couldn't find anything, can you guys give a hand? Other than that, Vista seems pretty fun!


----------



## WorldIRC

macbook said:


> Alright cool.. keep us posted  might add u on msn to get the files from u if u get it to work...


You can extract the setup file by using /A /v switches with it.


----------

